# Happy Valley Corn Whiskey



## Quincey (Dec 9, 2016)

This is my first post to this forum so please excuse my ignorance. I am interested in bottles from Happy Valley Corn Whiskey. The distillery was located in Bristol Va and operated around 1900 and was owned by E.E. Gouge. My uncle was a Gouge, as am I, and he introduced me to these bottles. I have a pint and a quart bottle and my late uncle mentioned that there was a gallon jug but I am not sure he ever saw one. Can anyone confirm the existence of a gallon jug?


----------

